

HubSpot files for $100M IPO - vespaceballs6
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/08/25/hubspot-files-for-100m-ipo/

======
redtrackker
I never knew HubSpot had such a stellar line of investors (Sequoia, General
Catalyst Partners, Matrix etc).

